# seeds in aus



## mrbud (Apr 28, 2005)

hi dudes

just wondering if anyone has had any problems with getting seeds in australia, or if I could have some direction in getting some

many thanks


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 29, 2005)

no rpoblems heard of, no problems expected , you can grow a mj-plant outside in Australia i think. I've read a article of a guy from aus and he was growing a canna-fest for 100 men outside his house 

greetz


----------



## razorback (Apr 30, 2005)

mrbud said:
			
		

> hi dudes
> 
> just wondering if anyone has had any problems with getting seeds in australia, or if I could have some direction in getting some
> 
> many thanks


Hey M8, Don't know bout growing in public, but there is an excellent breeder there go to www.koalaseeds.com, has a forum as well.They discuss everything, but much about Austraillian issues there are many good seed co.that snip world wide. including the links on this forum . PCE Rzb


----------

